# un quartiere periferico di Roma, dove era appena stato assassinato



## EnzRom

Salve a tutti,
ho appena scoperto, con immenso piacere, questo forum.
Da diversi giorni ho un dubbio riguardante un quesito grammaticale per un testo che sto scrivendo.

Il testo è il seguente:
Alcuni anni fa, durante una serata estiva, mi ritrovai in un quartiere periferico di Roma, dove era appena stato assassinato un uomo a colpi di pistola.

Secondo voi la virgola tra "Roma" e "dove" è superflua o necessaria?

Grazie di cuore

EnzRom


----------



## bearded

Ciao e benvenuto nel forum!
Secondo me la virgola dopo 'Roma' è superflua. Anche senza quella virgola è chiaro dal contesto che il 'dove' si riferisce al quartiere.


----------



## Starless74

Benvenuto, EnzRom 
la virgola, quando aiuta a evidenziare la subordinata, è consigliabile ma non direi obbligatoria/necessaria;
il "problema" (si fa per dire) della tua frase è che contiene anche l'incidentale "durante una serata estiva" dove invece le virgole sono d'obbligo.
Una situazione di questo tipo, quando capita a me, mi spinge di solito in due possibili direzioni:

1) togliere la virgola dopo "Roma":​Alcuni anni fa, durante una serata estiva, mi ritrovai in un quartiere periferico di Roma dove era appena stato assassinato un uomo a colpi di pistola.​​2) differenziare la punteggiatura:​Alcuni anni fa - durante una serata estiva - mi ritrovai in un quartiere periferico di Roma, dove era appena stato assassinato un uomo a colpi di pistola.​​Se poi cambi di pochissimo la frase, la virgola diventa senza dubbio superflua:
Alcuni anni fa, durante una serata estiva, mi ritrovai in un quartiere periferico di Roma *nel quale* un uomo era appena stato assassinato a colpi di pistola.
[cross- posted]


----------



## bearded

EnzRom parla di 'quesito grammaticale'.  Forse il suo dubbio è se, senza la virgola, si possa/debba intendere _in un quartiere periferico di Roma, città in cui era stato assassinato..._, cioè se 'dove' si riferisca a 'Roma' o a 'quartiere periferico'.
È così?
Se questo è il dubbio, per me la soluzione migliore è la n°1) di Starless, perché - come ho già detto - per me è chiaro comunque che 'dove' si riferisce a 'quartiere periferico'  e quella virgola appesantirebbe inutilmente la frase.


----------



## lorenzos

È una questione puramente stilistica ma secondo me non puoi ometterla:
- ...mi ritrovai *in un* quartiere periferico di Roma, (*quello*) dove era appena... 
- ...mi ritrovai *nel *quartiere periferico di Roma dove era appena...


----------



## bearded

Lorenzos, puoi citare qualche regola in proposito?

Abito in un condominio (,  ) dove tutti litigano
Abito nel condominio (ben noto: si sentono gli urli in distanza) dove tutti litigano...

Per me della virgola si può fare a meno anche nel primo caso.


----------



## ohbice

Non trovo sia necessaria, ma non mi da fastidio.


----------



## MoltoMahler

Le subordinate relative possono essere di due tipi:
_- relative restrittive --> _non devono essere separate dalla reggente attraverso l'utilizzo della virgola
_- relative esplicative -->_ devono essere separate dalla reggente attraverso l'utilizzo della virgola

Poiché ci si trova nel primo caso, inserire la virgola è proprio errato.


----------



## Francesco94

Concordo con quanto detto da MoltoMahler. La subordinata relativa introdotta dal pronome relativo "dove" («in cui») non è incidentale in questo caso. Se la subordinata relativa fosse stata incidentale (esplicativa), allora la virgola andava sia all'inizio sia alla fine dell'inciso come forma di cesura.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Lorenzos, puoi citare qualche regola in proposito?
> Abito in un condominio (,  ) dove tutti litigano
> Abito nel condominio (ben noto: si sentono gli urli in distanza) dove tutti litigano...
> Per me della virgola si può fare a meno anche nel primo caso.


Per quanto ne so, nel caso specifico non ci sono regole; tuttavia, secondo me, per ragioni stilistiche, non si può omettere (va meglio così?).
- Abito in un condominio dove tutti litigano.  Voglio comunicare che nel condominio dove abito sono tutti litigiosi.
- Abito in un condominio, dove tutti litigano.  Voglio comunicare che vivo in un condominio *e* che i condomini sono tutti litigiosi.
Ma un confronto si potrebbe fare meglio con:
- Abito *in un* condominio di Via Verdi, (quello) dove era scoppiato un incendio un mese fa.
- Abito *nel *condominio di Via Verdi dove era scoppiato un incendio un mese fa.


----------



## Pietruzzo

MoltoMahler said:


> Le subordinate relative possono essere di due tipi:
> _- relative restrittive --> _non devono essere separate dalla reggente attraverso l'utilizzo della virgola
> _- relative esplicative -->_ devono essere separate dalla reggente attraverso l'utilizzo della virgola
> 
> Poiché ci si trova nel primo caso, inserire la virgola è proprio errato.


Non è restrittiva. Per essere restrittiva la relativa dovrebbe servire a  definire l'antecedente; invece aggiunge un'informazione che potrebbe anche essere omessa.
Es.
Mi ritrovai nel quartiere di Roma dove era stato ucciso Moro. (Restrittiva, perchè individua un particolare quartiere)
Mi ritrovai in un quartiere di Roma, dove era stato ucciso un uomo (appositiva, non restrittiva, perchè non ci dice di quale quartiere si trattava)
Riguardo alla virgola, per me è una scelta stilistica. Se si vuole creare una pausa "scenica" prima di presentare l'omicidio va bene. Io la metterei.


lorenzos said:


> Ma un confronto si potrebbe fare meglio con:
> - Abito *in un* condominio di Via Verdi, (quello) dove era scoppiato un incendio un mese fa.
> - Abito *nel *condominio di Via Verdi dove era scoppiato un incendio un mese fa.


Appunto.


----------



## MoltoMahler

Pietruzzo said:


> Non è restrittiva. Per essere restrittiva la relativa dovrebbe servire a  definire l'antecedente; invece aggiunge un'informazione che potrebbe anche essere omessa.
> Es.
> Mi ritrovai nel quartiere di Roma dove era stato ucciso Moro. (Restrittiva, perchè individua un particolare quartiere)
> Mi ritrovai in un quartiere di Roma, dove era stato ucciso un uomo (appositiva, non restrittiva, perchè non ci dice di quale quartiere si trattava)


Sono entrambe restrittive. Il fatto che elidendo una specifica parte della frase si ottenga comunque una frase di senso compiuto non rende la subordinata elisa un'esplicativa. Si ha un'esplicativa solamente quando elidendo la stessa il significato globale rimane inalterato, cosa che non succede se si elide la relativa in _"Mi ritrovai in un quartiere di Roma dove era stato ucciso un uomo"_.


----------



## lorenzos

MoltoMahler said:


> Sono entrambe restrittive. Le esplicative devono nessariamente essere incidentali, non possono chiudere i periodi.


Sicuro?
_"Mi ritrovai in un quartiere di Roma, dove era stato ucciso un uomo, per fare un servizio fotografico/ed erano quasi le sette/e pensai al mio paesello._


----------



## MoltoMahler

lorenzos said:


> Sicuro?
> _"Mi ritrovai in un quartiere di Roma, dove era stato ucciso un uomo, per fare un servizio fotografico/ed erano quasi le sette/e pensai al mio paesello._


Qui è esplicativa. Nella frase da te proposta il concetto di fondo è _"Mi ritrovai in un quartiere di Roma per fare un servizio fotografico"; _la relativa aggiunge un'informazione ininfluente. Modificando l'ordine degli elementi della stessa frase è possibile giungere a un risultato in cui nuovamente abbiamo una relativa restrittiva in coda al periodo:
"_Per fare un servizio fotografico mi ritrovai in un quartiere di Roma dove era stato ucciso un uomo"_

Mentre in _"Mi ritrovai in un quartiere di Roma dove era stato ucciso un uomo" _non può essere scissa senza perdere un'informazione che caratterizza in modo consistente la frase.


----------



## EnzRom

Vi ringrazio di cuore per la vostra partecipazione. Inizierò a frequentare assiduamente il forum. È un ottimo spazio in cui confrontarsi sulla lingua italiana.
Penso che toglierò la virgola basandomi sul parere della maggioranza:

_Alcuni anni fa, durante una serata estiva, mi ritrovai in un quartiere periferico di Roma dove era appena stato assassinato un uomo a colpi di pistola._

Vi chiederei anche un parere sulle posizioni delle ultime parole. Se preferite "dove era appena stato assassinato un uomo a colpi di pistola" oppure "dove uomo era appena stato assassinato a colpi di pistola". Penso però che, in questo caso, non esista regola. È una questione meramente stilistica.

Grazie.


----------



## MoltoMahler

EnzRom said:


> Vi chiederei anche un parere sulle posizioni delle ultime parole. Se preferite "dove era appena stato assassinato un uomo a colpi di pistola" oppure "dove uomo era appena stato assassinato a colpi di pistola". Penso però che, in questo caso, non esista regola. È una questione meramente stilistica.



Dipende da ciò che vuoi mettere in risalto. Nel primo caso viene posto l'accento sull'azione; il soggetto viene dichiarato secondariamente e il complemento di modo/di mezzo o strumento (a seconda delle inclinazioni filosofiche) risulta in secondo piano poichè distante dal predicato che caratterizza. Nel secondo caso invece il soggetto viene dichiarato subito e il complemento è adiacente al predicato che caratterizza ("assassinato a colpi di pistola" diventa una cosa unica); soggetto e modalità con cui si svolge l'azione sono dunque più in rilievo rispetto al primo caso.


----------



## EnzRom

Giustissima osservazione. Infatti nel mio racconto il soggetto è secondario. Mi interessa più il "fatto" che il "soggetto" che ha subito l'assassinio.
Grazie ancora. La frase definitiva sarà questa:

_Alcuni anni fa, durante una serata estiva, mi ritrovai in un quartiere periferico di Roma dove era appena stato assassinato un uomo a colpi di pistola._


----------



## lorenzos

MoltoMahler said:


> Modificando l'ordine degli elementi della stessa frase è possibile giungere a un risultato in cui nuovamente abbiamo una relativa restrittiva in coda al periodo:
> "_Per fare un servizio fotografico mi ritrovai in un quartiere di Roma dove era stato ucciso un uomo"_


Va bene, ma potrei dire:
"_Per fare un servizio fotografico mi ritrovai in un quartiere di Roma dove era stato ucciso un uomo _e si vedevano ancora le macchie di sangue_."_


----------

